# Chevy vs. Ford



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I occasionally have both problems.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

02 7.3L is a badass truck. I have no idea why they stopped making'em. They hold their value like crazy too, I had a 4wd dually with 293,000 miles and and sold it in less than a day for $6500 and could have prob got 7300 if I would have waited.

As far as problems, its slow unless you mod the hell out of it and has crappy low end torque but its an everlasting engine. The injectors are the only thing I've ever heard of a concern with it.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

bwiab said:


> Looking at picking up a 2000-2002 Ford 7.3. Any thing to look out for?


Yep, somebody that thinks a 14-16 year old is worth way to much money......
I was looking for a good low mileage 7.3 myself and just couldn't bear to spend the kind of money they were asking. So I went ol' skool and bought a 1995 7.3 f350 CC dually, with 160,000 original owner miles on it, for 9k and LOVE it!

Does it have the power of the newer trucks, no? Well it didn't when I bought it, now has a chip, air intake and exhaust that has bumped up the power by about 140 horses on max setting, cost me about $1,400.00 and has made a huge difference in towing ability.

Just realize that when you buy an older truck there will be maintenance issues that you shouldn't have with newer model truck.
I have had to replace the upper/lower radius bushing, tie rods: both sides, shocks and will be replacing the transmission with a built transmission from BTS, as in my truck the transmission is the weak link...as I plan on upping the turbo and injectors to make 'er really haul a$$


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

That is a clean 95!


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

The trend is smaller engines with turbo charger....Eco boost and all that other dizzy chit....better have a turbo charged checking account. It might get put over in politics but this was all government chit..the public wants horsepower...the gov wants lower emissions/higher MPG.....turbo is their answer....nobody knows how to work on them from what I hear 

Give me an older one...if I gotta order a crate engine from edelbrock...so be it....it's far cheaper in the long run


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Mercedes 600s and 65AMGs were using turbos for years. Nothing like a twin turbo V12 for some serious power. They were never too concerned with MPGs. A lot of people know how to work on turbos. They've been around forever.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> 02 7.3L is a badass truck. I have no idea why they stopped making'em. They hold their value like crazy too, I had a 4wd dually with 293,000 miles and and sold it in less than a day for $6500 and could have prob got 7300 if I would have waited.
> 
> As far as problems, its slow unless you mod the hell out of it and has crappy low end torque but its an everlasting engine. The injectors are the only thing I've ever heard of a concern with it.


Wouldn't meet emissions restrictions, so they got international to build the pos 6L.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> The trend is smaller engines with turbo charger....Eco boost and all that other dizzy chit....better have a turbo charged checking account. It might get put over in politics but this was all government chit..the public wants horsepower...the gov wants lower emissions/higher MPG.....turbo is their answer....nobody knows how to work on them from what I hear
> 
> Give me an older one...if I gotta order a crate engine from edelbrock...so be it....it's far cheaper in the long run


Oh yeah since turbos were only invented a few weeks ago.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Remember no payment books at Irish house. Debt service is for slaves. 

I can buy a crate engine cash for less than your down payment...and I can drop it in over the weekend. 

Here all about the industry and Turbos 

http://www.caranddriver.com/columns...cue-why-it-will-be-different-this-time-around 

Seems unless it's on a bigger engine...problems occur....and the trend is smaller

For my money a Turbo 6 or 4 cyc is totally out of the question


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Oh yeah since turbos were only invented a few weeks ago.


Did I say that?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The good old boys up my way like them older Dodge trucks. Put a couple of turbos on, spool 'em up at each of the two stop lights in town, and produce a column of black smoke far worse than those old style diesel locomotives.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The good old boys up my way like them older Dodge trucks. Put a couple of turbos on, spool 'em up at each of the two stop lights in town, and produce a column of black smoke far worse than those old style diesel locomotives.


Putting turbo on a diesel is just mean. 

As far as Dodge goes those old Powerwagons? Ugly as chit but bullet proof


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

bwiab said:


> Looking at picking up a 2000-2002 Ford 7.3. Any thing to look out for?


Look for one that isn't rusted out with an outrageous price tag. By the way I have 01 that I've had for 8 years. Fid trucks but hard to find anymore.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

To me here's the rub with new...8 foot bed is special order....so you are definitely stuck pulling a trailer unless your jobs are real, real small....so best go for all the power you can get....best transmission and RE you can get....military grade axles wouldn't hurt either


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Putting turbo on a diesel is just mean.
> 
> As far as Dodge goes those old Powerwagons? Ugly as chit but bullet proof


Naw, diesels love turbos. Best payloader I ever ran was a Hough with Detroit 8v71 - both the roots blower AND twin turbos. Quickest reverse-to-load-dump over any other pit payloader with Cat or Cummins.

I just can't stand the stink from them any more - not since I nearly bought the farm from monoxide on an old Jimmy dump truck years ago.

patooey!


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Naw, diesels love turbos. Best payloader I ever ran was a Hough with Detroit 8v71 - both the roots blower AND twin turbos. Quickest reverse-to-load-dump over any other pit payloader with Cat or Cummins.
> 
> I just can't stand the stink from them any more - not since I nearly bought the farm from monoxide on an old Jimmy dump truck years ago.
> 
> ...


Nope when I say just mean....I mean...mean....badass 

It's all the power you'll ever need....the low end is where I want it. I'm not into blowing peoples doors off anymore but when I'm carting 2500 lbs up a steep grade...need some ass and a good gearbox


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

More Dutchie diesels.
Watch what happens at the exact moment the guy fires it up - I get a kick every time I see this!


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I knew this gal once that used to pull a horse trailer with two horses in it with a phucking Dodge Dakota.....talk about dumb....needless to say...the little Dodge didn't last long. 

Yep.....she was a blonde


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Irish, you ever drive the 6.2 gasser?...it's in my 2012 SD and I love it. It easily pulls my overloaded azz everywhere I go effortlessly.

You really need to get a truck payment :laughing:

Just bustin


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Naw, diesels love turbos. Best payloader I ever ran was a Hough with Detroit 8v71 - both the roots blower AND twin turbos. Quickest reverse-to-load-dump over any other pit payloader with Cat or Cummins.
> 
> I just can't stand the stink from them any more - not since I nearly bought the farm from monoxide on an old Jimmy dump truck years ago.
> 
> ...


My International 466 has twin turbo's and its fast as hell for a 15000# truck. Has plenty of torque too. Diesel and turbo just make sense, diesels are simple. More air flow means more power. The best engine for any truck u der 10k was a 5.9 and it was a straight six. Rail pressure, good injectures, and a good solid supply of air, and you'll get the torque.

I guess Im just saying I totally agree with your statement.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Speaking of payments and turbos, I just snagged the first turbo I ever owned. Certainly not a real sports car, but the wifey likes it and I've been pretty happy as well.

I too believe trying to boost a 4cyl is somewhat egregious in thought but this is what you're up against when buying a modern vehicle.

I did however, hedge my bet and purchased a 7 year 100,000 powertrain because I definatly not planning on fiddling with this ^%cker.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

superseal said:


> Speaking of payments and turbos, I just snagged the first turbo I ever owned. Certainly not a real sports car, but the wifey likes it and I've been pretty happy as well.
> 
> I too believe trying to boost a 4cyl is somewhat egregious in thought but this is what you're up against when buying a modern vehicle.
> 
> I did however, hedge my bet and purchased a 7 year 100,000 powertrain because I definatly not planning on fiddling with this ^%cker.


Like I said that's the trend until I got chided by the God Damn whippersnappers who have to ALWAYS remind me they know every God Damn thing. Yeah I know turbos have been around a while....so has fuel injection....both were used in racing long before they were ever on the street 

We beez poor hayseeds around here, we build our own, the only people around here who drive Mercedes are Rap stars and *****


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Like I said that's the trend until I got chided by the God Damn whippersnappers who have to ALWAYS remind me they know every God Damn thing. Yeah I know turbos have been around a while....so has fuel injection....both were used in racing long before they were ever on the street
> 
> We beez poor hayseeds around here, we build our own, the only people around here who drive Mercedes are Rap stars and *****


You never disappoint Irish. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Putting turbo on a diesel is just mean.
> 
> As far as Dodge goes those old Powerwagons? Ugly as chit but bullet proof


Diesels almost need forced induction, you rarely see naturally aspirated diesels.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Diesels almost need forced induction, you rarely see naturally aspirated diesels.


Shut up whipper snapper. You know nothing.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Like I said that's the trend until I got chided by the God Damn whippersnappers who have to ALWAYS remind me they know every God Damn thing. Yeah I know turbos have been around a while....so has fuel injection....both were used in racing long before they were ever on the street
> 
> We beez poor hayseeds around here, we build our own, the only people around here who drive Mercedes are Rap stars and *****


" Rap stars and *****":thumbsup::thumbup::clap:

Now, when I say chit like that, I get busted for not being "PC".

Clearly, I missed the memo that when you reach a certain age, you can say what you damn well please.

Well, that's gonna change right the fck now - what are they gonna do - put me in jail and feed me for free?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> " Rap stars and *****":thumbsup::thumbup::clap:
> 
> Now, when I say chit like that, I get busted for not being "PC".
> 
> ...


I know right. Gibson got away with saying the "J" word. I can't. Tin busts me every time. People are too sensitive.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

If I don't see a Mercedes within a minute or so of leaving my driveway I get worried.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> If I don't see a Mercedes within a minute or so of leaving my driveway I get worried.


Connecticut......Israel on the Atlantic


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Connecticut......Israel on the Atlantic


Not quite.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Not quite.


All those aspiring rap stars are in Bridgeport....I forgot about them. 

Yeah we got wannabe's here that drive around in fancy imported cars...I don't get it....There's no Tiffany's ....only Wal- Mart...and if they're going to StL they better roll heavy in their Hitler staff car...or they'll get jacked


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like a 3rd world country. I'll probably stick around here. I tend to like home better than most of the other places I've been. With the exception of Ireland which felt like home.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Sounds like a 3rd world country. I'll probably stick around here. I tend to like home better than most of the other places I've been. With the exception of Ireland which felt like home.


Aye lad - ye kept a bit of the brogh as well I see...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Aye lad - ye kept a bit of the brogh as well I see...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJpoh1uYMYU


I just saw this movie for the first time last year.
I never knew John Wayne made a movie like that.

Two:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Connecticut......Israel on the Atlantic


Here is a tip, You may not like to visit Long Island


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> I just saw this movie for the first time last year.
> I never knew John Wayne made a movie like that.
> 
> Two:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Completely different, isn't it? And well done too.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

So out of "character" for him.
But showed he was a good actor too.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

rrk said:


> Here is a tip, You may not like to visit Long Island


Yeah I know it's pretty hard core up there. The Mischlings however are everywhere


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Completely different, isn't it? And well done too.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxV6KlYZCA4


Been to that village, have pictures standing in those ruins and stayed at Ashford Castle. ****, we named our son Ashford.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Test driving a 2012 F150 Lariat...Damn!! That's a nice truck!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Test driving a 2012 F150 Lariat...Damn!! That's a nice truck!


It gets hard not to buy any of them after you've had an older one for a while... ask me how I know:whistling

Freaking trucks now are as nice as most nice cars. I test drove one because a buddy just said I needed to check it out. I hate car loans and try not to buy anything but cash, just driving the thing almost got me to fork out a bunch in loans... I havent test drove one since:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> It gets hard not to buy any of them after you've had an older one for a while... ask me how I know:whistling
> 
> Freaking trucks now are as nice as most nice cars. I test drove one because a buddy just said I needed to check it out. I hate car loans and try not to buy anything but cash, just driving the thing almost got me to fork out a bunch in loans... I havent test drove one since:laughing:


For sure! That is why it was a 2012 and not a 2017!! Lol!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Been to that village, have pictures standing in those ruins and stayed at Ashford Castle. ****, we named our son Ashford.


I'm jealous (of the castle stay).

Movie has been stuck in my head since the first time I saw it as a kid.

End of July, I started getting serious about selling off my assets, becoming a monk or whatever. Major depression.

A couple days ago, got to thinking and realized ever since you & I talked about Ireland & realized my problem - I'm homesick.

Homesick for someplace I've never lived actually.

Problem is, the young lass is a Scot and I'm not sure how to deal with all of that.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> If I don't see a Mercedes within a minute or so of leaving my driveway I get worried.


Well ain't that just the weirdest damned thing; saw my first "in da hood" benz this AM on the way to breakfast.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well ain't that just the weirdest damned thing; saw my first "in da hood" benz this AM on the way to breakfast.


Looks like a mid 90s E-Class. Falls into the same category as my '05 Escalade - if it's over 10 years old, it doesn't count anymore :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'm jealous (of the castle stay).
> 
> Movie has been stuck in my head since the first time I saw it as a kid.
> 
> ...


Jeez, end of July depression? That's no go, mine doesn't set in until mid winter when it's dark at like 3:30 and 20 degrees outside.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Looks like a mid 90s E-Class. Falls into the same category as my '05 Escalade - if it's over 10 years old, it doesn't count anymore :laughing:


2500 and its yours tho!

PS: It's in a "good neighborhood" too: about 1 mile from my place and 1500 ft from Bob Seger's old place.
(miss ya Bob)


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> 2500 and its yours tho!
> 
> PS: It's in a "good neighborhood" too: about 1 mile from my place and 1500 ft from Bob Seger's old place.
> (miss ya Bob)


Did you notice the other Mercedes in the upper right corner of that picture? The newer GL SUV.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Did you notice the other Mercedes in the upper right corner of that picture? The newer GL SUV.


No, I couldn't tell one from the other. All I remember is behind that bush on the driveway near the home is one of them tiny "smart car" thingies & it had little baby buggy tires.

Signs of growth tho: 10 years ago, right about now, the farmer would be harvesting silage corn on that piece of dirt.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> No, I couldn't tell one from the other. All I remember is behind that bush on the driveway near the home is one of them tiny "smart car" thingies & it had little baby buggy tires.
> 
> Signs of growth tho: 10 years ago, right about now, the farmer would be harvesting silage corn on that piece of dirt.


Similar to my town. Still a ton of farm land, but all the major developments used to be fields.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Jeez, end of July depression? That's no go, mine doesn't set in until mid winter when it's dark at like 3:30 and 20 degrees outside.


It's been a loooong time coming.

All my friends dying (or moving) - mid-life crisis - delayed by 25 years (I'm developmentally retarded).

The pucka-pucka of John Deeres getting displaced by gated McMansions with 50 hp zero-turn mowing services.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Similar to my town. Still a ton of farm land, but all the major developments used to be fields.


Mom was "the farmer's daughter". I promised I'd never turn cornfields into cracker boxes. But that's what always happens around here - 80 to 200 acre family spreads get turned into brownie pan subs.

Hell, I'm the biggest sinner when it comes to building new here in Oxford: but it was a 1500 acre gravel pit recycled (brownfield) into a beautiful walkable community.

This year alone, I've watched 3 locations where guys are ripping out the stone rows/fence rows on 20 & 40 acre fields so they will have room to run bigger equipment more efficiently on a larger, single parcel.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well ain't that just the weirdest damned thing; saw my first "in da hood" benz this AM on the way to breakfast.




I always told my wife-"You know times are tuff when you have to park your new Benz on the front lawn of your McMansion with a For Sale sign on it."

That was a common site around here 6-8 years ago when the economy was really tanked.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Mom was "the farmer's daughter". I promised I'd never turn cornfields into cracker boxes. But that's what always happens around here - 80 to 200 acre family spreads get turned into brownie pan subs.
> 
> Hell, I'm the biggest sinner when it comes to building new here in Oxford: but it was a 1500 acre gravel pit recycled (brownfield) into a beautiful walkable community.
> 
> This year alone, I've watched 3 locations where guys are ripping out the stone rows/fence rows on 20 & 40 acre fields so they will have room to run bigger equipment more efficiently on a larger, single parcel.


What's the minimum lot size where you are?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> What's the minimum lot size where you are?


townships (not village or city)

6000 sf r1a
5 acre suburban farm
2.5 acre for ag/res


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> townships (not village or city)
> 
> 6000 sf r1a
> 5 acre suburban farm
> 2.5 acre for ag/res


I guess that's the nice part about this area, you aren't going to see postage stamp lots. Minimum lot size is going to be 2 acres, which usually ends up being more. Usually there is going to be a requirement for open space as well. The lot I built my house on is 2.9 acres with a 400' driveway. 

Also, Connecticut is different than most other states as we don't have any unincorporated land, no county land (no county level law enforcement), etc. You're either in a town/city or your in another town/city.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> I guess that's the nice part about this area, you aren't going to see postage stamp lots. Minimum lot size is going to be 2 acres, which usually ends up being more. Usually there is going to be a requirement for open space as well. The lot I built my house on is 2.9 acres with a 400' driveway.
> 
> Also, Connecticut is different than most other states as we don't have any unincorporated land, no county land (no county level law enforcement), etc. You're either in a town/city or your in another town/city.


Yup. You are completely different from here.

I'm located in Hadley Twp, which meets Oxford Twp at that NW corner - which is almost exactly where I live, but all the twp up this way are similar.

That colorful spot in the center is where I spent a major part of my life building out...


----------

